# New Coach wristlets: buying one tomorrow!



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2008)

when i don't use my bag, which is a lot of the time, i carry my coach wristlet with me everywhere i go...

Coach Official Site - HAMPTONS SIGNATURE SMALL WRISTLET

i was a little bummed it wasn't very roomy, but i dealt cuz it was the biggest one. i went to the coach counter at macy's tonight and they have new, roomier ones! i'm so happy! i'm gonna go buy it tomorrow...

Coach Official Site - HAMPTONS SIGNATURE TOTE CAPACITY WRISTLET

sorry, just had to share my happiness lol


----------



## Anna (Jan 10, 2008)

holy crap i wish i never saw that....!!


----------



## fawp (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, cool! I've always like wristlets but you're right...they don't have much room at all. Congrats on the new one!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 10, 2008)

They're great!! I used to always take these when I went out at night. Perfect to hold money, id, gloss, and mirror.

Congrats on your purchase!

Are you getting black?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, cool! I've always like wristlets but you're right...they don't have much room at all. Congrats on the new one!



thanks!

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're great!! I used to always take these when I went out at night. Perfect to hold money, id, gloss, and mirror.
Congrats on your purchase!

Are you getting black?

thanks! yeah, i'm getting black. i'm boring lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 10, 2008)

The new one looks good.



I love black...goes with everything.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree, black goes with everything!

If you shop at Coach often, get on their mailing list! They have Preferred Customer Events pretty often...25% off your entire purchase!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, black goes with everything!
If you shop at Coach often, get on their mailing list! They have Preferred Customer Events pretty often...25% off your entire purchase!





i was just telling my mom instead of buying it at macy's, i'm gonna go to the store tomorrow cuz my coworker told me about the 25% off coupons they send!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2008)

ooh, cute bag! the only thing I hate about brands like coach and stuff, is how frequently they're 'faked'


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I really like the new one too, and I'm not a Coach fan!

Very cute!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 10, 2008)

Freakers! The Coach website is blocked here at work! I'll have to look when I get home


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Freakers! The Coach website is blocked here at work! I'll have to look when I get home



ROFL


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

i love coach wristlets, i just wish they were bigger


----------



## Marisol (Jan 10, 2008)

Enjoy your new wristlet


----------



## Jessica (Jan 10, 2008)

awww i love it jen!!! I have three wristlets and I hate how small they are inside


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2008)

i went to the store and they're not in til tomorrow!!!



i think i have to wait til next week to get it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

I love those.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 11, 2008)

i love coach! the wristlets and demi size are perfect for a night out on the town


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2008)

i never ended up getting this cuz i thought i could use that $100 to put towards much more important things that are needed right now, but someone came into work with it yesterday and i was staring lol


----------



## nordia5 (Feb 11, 2008)

i just got my coach wristlet and i LOVEEEEE ITTT

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never ended up getting this cuz i thought i could use that $100 to put towards much more important things that are needed right now, but someone came into work with it yesterday and i was staring lol thats true

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh, cute bag! the only thing I hate about brands like coach and stuff, is how frequently they're 'faked'



me too. it's like whats the point of wasting money on a real one, when there are so many fakes that people just assume it isnt real


----------



## bellagia (Feb 11, 2008)

ooh I still have a gift card for nordstrom from Christmas and one of the things I was looking for was a wristlet..I might have to go get one.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never ended up getting this cuz i thought i could use that $100 to put towards much more important things that are needed right now, but someone came into work with it yesterday and i was staring lol Alright...who's the showoff who brought it to work? Hopefully not Michael (lol) I always wanted to get a wristlet but held back since they're soooo small. I ended up getting a mini handbag which is nice to go out clubbing but a 'tad' big. It's cool they're coming out with a new roomier wristlet. I shall go check this out too!


----------



## -KT- (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cute, I use wristlets a lot as wallets, it's nice because I tend to just grab them and throw my phone into it when going to a store rather then taking my whole purse.Maybe i'll use my PCE on it.


----------



## sammi00 (Feb 21, 2008)

That's what I do all the time too. I have the Bleecker wristlet and it is super roomy. I take it with me everywhere.


----------

